# My America's Got Talent Audition



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, 
I recently sent in a video audition to America's Got Talent audition, and i wanted to see what you guys think! Here's the link: 
(i'm a songwriter for piano/vocals)





Thanks! feedback is highly requested


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I opened this thread expecting you cubing for America's Got Talent.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 31, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I opened this thread expecting you cubing for America's Got Talent.


sorry, man! I didn't intend to disappoint...


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty impressive. Good Luck!


----------



## Owen (Jan 31, 2012)

Not bad.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 31, 2012)

I fail :fp

I never gave you feedback on this! Awesome job though, hope you go far in the competition


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 31, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Pretty impressive. Good Luck!



This.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice, but the piano seems to overpower your voice at times.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 31, 2012)

Sing from your chest more if you can. Other than that good job, and good luck.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 31, 2012)

Brilliant. Excellent singing tone, good piano playing. just dont let the piano overpower the song like That70ShowDude (althought its probably just the camera's fault). Also, great composition.



Thompson said:


> I know someone with the same last name as you!
> Nice solve


 
you didnt watch that video did you >_>.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 31, 2012)

I liked the piano playing, was surprised when you started singing (in a good way) but then I tried to hear what you were singing and I couldn't hear it because of the piano. It also seemed like your singing got worse compared to the beginning. My recommendation: Better microphone or EITHER sing or play but not both


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 31, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> sorry, man! I didn't intend to disappoint...


 
I wasn't disappointed. You know, this being a speedsolving forum and all that... great job by the way.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought it was really good except for two things:
Like the others said, the piano overpowered the vocals. (I have the same problem though, when I play guitar with a backing track, I will listen back to the recording and realize how much louder I play than the vocals in the backing track  )
Also, that thing you did with your voice at 1:39 and 2:18, work on that, or don't do it. 

But besides that, it was really good.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jan 31, 2012)

If you win, you are totally inviting me over since we've gone to comps together lol


----------



## thackernerd (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought it was pretty good!


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 1, 2012)

I wasn't amazed. Not bad, but not fantastic. I didn't want to be the one person to say it wasn't amazing, but I guess I will be. Is it good enough to go onto the next round? I think so. Is the song any good? Yes, of course. Do I think you have what it takes to win? Maybe. That's for the judges to decide. I DID enjoy it though.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2012)

You have a really nice and powerful voice.  The song was pretty cute and I liked the lyrics, although honestly some of the notes sounded unnatural and inconsisent. I hope you make it!


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry to put you down, but to be honest I don't think this can make it past the first round, at least based on my experience of watching America's Got Talent. I don't think the singing is good at all.


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> You have a really nice and powerful voice.  The song was pretty cute and I liked the lyrics, although honestly some of the notes sounded unnatural and inconsisent. I hope you make it!


 
This... except for the cute part


----------

